# riscar - arriesgar/aventurar



## blasita

¡Hola a tod@s!

Mi pregunta viene de un hilo del foro de gramática español/inglés: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2082616&highlight=riscar.

Unos pocos foreros dimos nuestra opinión acerca de su uso, y nos pareció un poco extraño ya que ninguno lo usaba en este sentido.

_riscar.
(Del lat. resecāre).
2. tr. Arriesgar, aventurar._

Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados

Ya que aparece así en el DRAE, debe de decirse en algún sitio.  Me gustaría por favor saber si vosotros lo diríais.

Muchas gracias.  Un saludo.


----------



## Vampiro

Por acá, a los 33°26’16” de latitud sur, nones, nunca la he escuchado.
Verla, la he visto escrita en alguna parte, pero ya no me acuerdo dónde.
Saludos.
_


----------



## blasita

Gracias por tu respuesta, Vampiro .  Seguiremos esperando a ver. Saludos.


----------



## jazyk

Yo sí, pero en portugués.


----------



## Vampiro

jazyk said:


> Yo sí, pero en portugués.


Me acabo de acordar, me quitaste las palabras de los dedos.
También la conozco en portugués; en español ná de ná.
_


----------



## kreiner

Y según el DUE, riscar es "hender, tajar". Lo que también puede constituir un riesgo, si uno es poco hábil con el cuchillo .


----------



## blasita

> Y según el DUE, riscar es "hender, tajar". Lo que también puede constituir un riesgo, si uno es poco hábil con el cuchillo



Genial, Kreiner .

¿Y en portugués significa lo mismo? Yo creía que era más como ´luchar´ o algo así (lo que también puede constituir un riesgo ).

Bueno, a ver si alguien lo usa exactamente así.  Muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## jazyk

Riscar = arriesgar.


----------



## blasita

Gracias, jazyk.


----------



## Andoush

Mi problema es que en francés se dice "risquer" con lo cual, luego de haber vivido 20 años en Francia, "riscar" no me suena nada mal  ... Ahora bien, de ahí a poder decir si se usa o no se usa en Argentina... hmm... creería que no pero, por las dudas ("por si acaso", "por si las moscas" ), esperemos que opinen otros argentinos más argentinos que yo.

¡Saludos a todos desde el sur del Cono Sur!
Andoush


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

No por estos lados, por cierto. A pesar de lo que bien indica en el otro hilo Pinairun ("novísima incorporación al DRAE") el único ejemplo de uso en el CORDE es de 1926, por un escritor ovetense, y usado con el otro sentido que marca el diccionario (el riscar del alba).


----------



## emm1366

En mi región no se usa y con esto creo que podré inventar todos los verbos derivados del inglés que se me antoje.


----------



## Vampiro

emm1366 said:


> En mi región no se usa y con esto creo que podré inventar todos los verbos derivados del inglés que se me antoje.



¿Y cómo entró el inglés en la ecuación?
_


----------



## blasita

Muchas gracias a todos. 



> ¿Y cómo entró el inglés en la ecuación?



El título del hilo es: _risquen estar ridiculizados_ (el enlace lo he dado al principio), con lo que después de discutir la gramática y demás, salió el tema de _riscar_ (se pensó que era ´Espanglish´, pero al comprobar que aparecía en el DRAE como ´arriesgar´, a mí y a otros nos picó la curiosidad, y yo finalmente he decidido solicitar vuestra ayuda).

Ya que he sido la que lo ha empezado, creo que voy a intentar preguntar a la RAE si nadie responde antes diciendo que se dice en algún sitio. Y después os digo lo que me han dicho.

Gracias otra vez.  Saludos.


----------



## oa2169

Vampiro said:


> ¿Y cómo entró el inglés en la ecuación?
> _


 

Risk (inglés) = riesgo (español)


----------



## blasita

> Risk (inglés) = riesgo (español)



Sí, oa, eso es, pero el verbo.

¿Y se dice ´riscar´ como arriesgar por allí?

Un saludo.


----------



## oa2169

blasita said:


> Sí, oa, eso es, pero el verbo.
> 
> ¿Y se dice ´riscar´ como arriesgar por allí?
> 
> Un saludo.


 
Claro que no.


----------



## Kcris

Es muy poco usado este verbo. Ahora sólo se me viene a la mente la frase "riscar la nariz".
Relacionado con arriesgar, me suena a anglicismo (_risk_).


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

En esta parte de la América Central también es absolutamente desconocido el verbo "riscar". A simple vista parece uno más de los muchos verbos del "spanglish" a los que tan acostumbrados estamos dada nuestra cercanía con Estados Unidos. Pero dado que aparece en el DRAE..........


----------



## jorgema

Pues lo trae el DRAE, y hasta con etimología latina (osea que Spanglish, nones). En el Perú nunca lo había escuchado (en ninguno de sus dos acepciones), y acá en Nueva York tampoco, y eso que se escucha cada cosa.


----------



## blasita

Muchas gracias por vuestra respuesta también, Kris, Ayutuxte y Jorgema .

Acabo de mandar una consulta lingüística a la RAE sobre ´riscar´; en cuanto respondan os lo digo.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## inib

Hola Blasita, (y a todos los demás, claro),
Me apunto a este hilo también. Cuando hice mi pregunta inocente en el otro hilo, no me imaginé que sería tan difícil encontrar una respuesta. ¡Gracias por hacer todo el trabajo por mí! 
Estoy deseando saber lo que dice la RAE. Normalmente hacen nuevas incorporaciones cuando el uso tan extendido de un término casi los obliga - pero esta palabra, parece que no hay casi nadie que la emplee. ¡Qué curioso!


----------



## blasita

> Hola Blasita, (y a todos los demás, claro),
> Me apunto a este hilo también. Cuando hice mi pregunta inocente en el otro hilo, no me imaginé que sería tan difícil encontrar una respuesta. ¡Gracias por hacer todo el trabajo por mí!
> Estoy deseando saber lo que dice la RAE. Normalmente hacen nuevas incorporaciones cuando el uso tan extendido de un término casi los obliga - pero esta palabra, parece que no hay casi nadie que la emplee. ¡Qué curioso!



¡Bienvenida, inib!  Y muchas gracias a ti (debería haber dicho que fuiste tú la que inició esta interesante discusión, vamos, la ´culpable´ ).

Creo que es muy interesante, sí.  A ver lo que dicen; estamos a la espera.

Gracias otra vez.  Saludos .


----------



## Vampiro

Creo que se fueron para el lado de los quesos.  La palabra no es un anglicismo.
Ya está dicho, es de origen latino, y tan latino que existe en portugués y en español (aunque en este último se use poco o nada) y como me lo sospechaba, acabo de verificar que también existe en gallego con acepciones parecidas (obvio) al portugués.
Por lo tanto de inglés naca la pirisnaca, aunque se parezca a “risk”.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Bark

A mí me suena a catalán y se me viene a la cabeza la expresión en dicho idioma _qui no risca, no pisca _(el que no arriesga, no gana).

Jamás lo he escuchado en castellano, ni siquiera en Catalunya como catalanismo.


----------



## kreiner

Vampiro said:


> ...acabo de verificar que también existe en gallego con acepciones parecidas (obvio) al portugués.


 
Pero, teniendo en cuenta, por supuesto, que tanto en portugués como en gallego_ riscar_ significa 'rayar' o 'trazar líneas/rayas'_. _Para _arriesgar_ se usa _arriscar._


----------



## Lurrezko

Bark said:


> A mí me suena a catalán y se me viene a la cabeza la expresión en dicho idioma _qui no risca, no pisca _(el que no arriesga, no gana).
> 
> Jamás lo he escuchado en castellano, ni siquiera en Catalunya como catalanismo.



*Riscar* existe en catalán, pero es muy infrecuente, al menos en mi zona. De _risc_ (riesgo) tenemos _arriscar_ (arriesgar).

Saludos


----------



## Ibermanolo

Nunca escuchada tal cosa por estos lares. Se dice arriesgar.


----------



## blasita

Muchas gracias a todos los últimos que habéis participado .  Muy interesantes referencias al catalán, gallego, portugués y castellano.

Seguimos esperando a la respuesta por parte de la RAE; yo he sido muy explícita en mi consulta, y además solicitado toda la información que tengan sobre ello.

Saludos.


----------



## jazyk

> Pero, teniendo en cuenta, por supuesto, que tanto en portugués como en gallego_ riscar_ significa 'rayar' o 'trazar líneas/rayas'_. _Para _arriesgar_ se usa _arriscar._


Tienes razón. No sé cómo no se me ocurrió.


----------



## blasita

Acabo de recibir la respuesta (decidí al final ´recordarles´  lo de mi consulta, y yo creo que me han respondido enseguida por pesada). A ver lo que os parece (es largo, pero no creo que deba acortarlo).


_En relación con su consulta, le remitimos la siguiente información: 

Riscar como 'arriesgar, aventurar' es probablemente variante dialectal de arriscar, voz que figura en el diccionario académico desde Autoridades, donde se definía como 'poner en peligro, riesgo y aventura, alguna cosa o persona'. Es incorporación reciente al DRAE, de 1970, si bien no es fácil documentar este uso. Los diccionarios regionales localizan en Palencia y León varios significados relacionados con los riscos o montañas. Es curiosos que sea también en 1970 cuando se incorpora al DRAE la voz risca, 'grieta, hendidura' en Santander y 'risco, peñasco' en Andalucía, a la que el paréntesis etimológico relaciona con riscar, como también se hace en el de risco, que hasta la edición de 1970 se hacía descender del latín resecare. Se trata, por tanto, de un grupo de voces relacionadas en su etimología, forma y significado, y ello entendemos que favoreció la inclusión de riscar, que es, por otra parte, el resultado de la evolución patrimonial de resecare. En el correspondiente artículo se incluyó además la acepción que definía el uso de la voz equivalente a en uno de los escasos ejemplos de documentación textual de la palabra, el refrán Quien no risca, no prisca, que figura en el banco de datos CORDE, en dos textos paremiológicos del siglo XVI (Libro de refranes de Pedro Vallés y Refranes o proverbios en romance de Hernán Núñez). Este refrán así formulado es variante de Quien no arrisca, no aprisca (en el Diálogo de la lengua de Juan de Valdés, 1535-36) que enseña que, para conseguir lo que se apetece, es menester arriesgar algo, como decía de él el DRAE de1956.

     En definitiva, a pesar de lo que indica el DRAE, riscar por arriesgar no es hoy un uso perteneciente a la lengua estándar. Es probable, no obstante, que por influencia del francés risquer o del inglés to risk, se revitalice su empleo como calco, en zonas de influencia moderna de dichas lenguas. Lamentamos no pder ahondar más en la cuestión quen os plantea, pues ello supone contravenir el sentido y normas de nuestro servicio, cuya misión es resolver dudas concretas relativas al uso normativo del español.

     Reciba un cordial saludo.

__________

Real Academia Española _


Hay dos cosas que yo personalmente no entiendo bien: 1) ´No es de uso perteneciente a la lengua estándar´ pero está en el DRAE. 2) No pueden ahondar más en la cuestión.  Pero debo de ser yo; lo leeré más detenidamente.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## kreiner

Pues muchas gracias, Blasita, por tu gestión y tu prontitud en comunicarnos la, cuando menos, sorprendente respuesta de la Academia.
Te mereces un premio.


----------



## blasita

> Te mereces un premio.



¡Guay, guay!  ¿Dónde está, dónde está mi premio? No lo veo ... 

En serio, muchas gracias por tu respuesta, Kreiner. A ti, por compartir tus vastos conocimientos de la forma que lo haces cada día.

Un saludo.


----------



## kreiner

blasita said:


> ¡Guay, guay! ¿Dónde está, dónde está mi premio? No lo veo ...
> 
> Un saludo.


 
Estaba considerando la posibilidad de dártelo, pero prefiero dejarte sin él, para que lo sigas mereciendo .

Un saludo.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Gracias, blasita, muy eficiente tu gestión. 


> _Es probable, no obstante, que por influencia del francés risquer o del inglés to risk, _


Antes de que publicararas la respuesta,_ gugleé _para ver si así era, pero no encontré ni un mísero caso en el que siquiera remotamente hubiera una sospecha de influencia del inglés. Lo cual no quiere decir que no haya casos orales, vaya uno a saber. 
Saludos


----------



## Vampiro

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Gracias, blasita, muy eficiente tu gestión.
> 
> Antes de que publicararas la respuesta,_ gugleé _para ver si así era, pero no encontré ni un mísero caso en el que siquiera remotamente hubiera una sospecha de influencia del inglés. Lo cual no quiere decir que no haya casos orales, vaya uno a saber.
> Saludos


Si, pero lo que dice es que “es probable” que en algunas zonas “se revitalice” su uso, no que tenga origen en esa lengua.
No me extraña la respuesta de la Academia.
Gracias, Blasita, por toda la gestión.
Saludos.
_


----------



## blasita

Muchas gracias, Adolfo y Vampiro.

Saludos.


----------



## Andoush

¡Gracias, Blasita, por ocuparte de este tema! 

En todo caso, los remito a mi mensaje nº10 donde menciono el hecho de que suena muy parecido al francés "risquer" y que no me parecía tan chocante: "qui ne risque rien n'a rien" . 

Ahora quisiera que incorporen "avistaje" y "cepaje" y me quedaré más tranquila...

¡Saludos a todos y a "riscar" se ha dicho!
Andoush


----------



## inib

Gracias Blasita, por las molestias que te has tomado y por haber compartido sus frutos con todos nosotros.


----------



## blasita

> Gracias Blasita, por las molestias que te has tomado y por haber compartido sus frutos con todos nosotros.



A ti, inib .

Un saludo.


----------



## Lurrezko

Como comentario al margen, confieso que jamás oí los refranes que se mencionan, ni el español (quien no risca, no prisca) ni el catalán que recoge el DCVB (_qui no risca, no pisca_), ni tampoco los verbos priscar/_piscar_.

Un saludo, Blasita


----------



## kreiner

Y lo que tiene más pecado es que para justificar el verbo riscar echen mano del refrán "quien no risca, no prisca", cuando el verbo priscar no está recogido por el DRAE.
Cosas veredes...


----------



## H saílE

Creo que llego tarde para aportar nada nuevo, pero sí para dejar un granito.

Risco como peña, peñasco, _barrocales_ o berrocales sí me es familiar y de uso en ciertas zonas rurales de Salamanca

El dicho _"quien no risca no aprisca"_ también, pero entendiendo "riscar" como andar arriba y abajo entre los peñascos y apriscar con el significado de recoger el ganado en el aprisco.
Cosas de viejos de pueblo.

Edito:
Kreiner: priscar no, pero apriscar sí. Lo termino de verificar porque tenía mis dudas ;-)


----------



## blasita

> Como comentario al margen, confieso que jamás oí los refranes que se mencionan, ni el español (quien no risca, no prisca) ni el catalán que recoge el DCVB (qui no risca, no pisca), ni tampoco los verbos priscar/piscar.



Yo tampoco.

Muchas gracias Lurrezko, por tu participación en el hilo, y por todos y cada uno de tus interesantes posts en los foros.  Un saludo cordial .



> Y lo que tiene más pecado es que para justificar el verbo riscar echen mano del refrán "quien no risca, no prisca", cuando el verbo priscar no está recogido por el DRAE.
> Cosas veredes...



¡Pues sí que estamos buenos! Yo ya me estoy deprimiendo.

Un saludo, Kreiner.



Edito:


> Creo que llego tarde para aportar nada nuevo, pero sí para dejar un granito.
> Risco como peña, peñasco, barrocales o berrocales sí me es familiar y de uso en ciertas zonas rurales de SalamancaEl dicho "quien no risca no aprisca" también, pero entendiendo "riscar" como andar arriba y abajo entre los peñascos y apriscar con el significado de recoger el ganado en el aprisco.
> Cosas de viejos de pueblo.



¡Nunca es tarde si la dicha es buena! Gracias por tu aporte, HsaílE.


----------



## Andoush

kreiner said:


> Y lo que tiene más pecado es que para justificar el verbo riscar echen mano del refrán "quien no risca, no prisca", cuando el verbo priscar no está recogido por el DRAE.
> Cosas veredes...


 
¡Excelente! Y de hecho, ¿qué significa "priscar"?


----------



## Lurrezko

H saílE said:


> Creo que llego tarde para aportar nada nuevo, pero sí para dejar un granito.
> 
> Risco como peña, peñasco, _barrocales_ o berrocales sí me es familiar y de uso en ciertas zonas rurales de Salamanca
> 
> El dicho _"quien no risca no aprisca"_ también, pero entendiendo "riscar" como andar arriba y abajo entre los peñascos y apriscar con el significado de recoger el ganado en el aprisco.
> Cosas de viejos de pueblo.
> 
> Edito:
> Kreiner: priscar no, pero apriscar sí. Lo termino de verificar porque tenía mis dudas ;-)



Interesante. *Risco* tiene ese significado en toda España, si no me engaño, y el refrán que propones tiene perfecto sentido, desde luego.

Saludos


----------



## kreiner

Según H saílE sería apriscar que SÍ existe en el DRAE. Su significado, nada sorprendente, es "recoger el ganado en el aprisco". Pero si el refrán es "quien no risca, no aprisca" yo, ignorante de mí, entendería: quien no se aventura por los riscos, no consigue recoger todo el rebaño. Si esto basta para justificar la entrada de "riscar" como "arriesgar", pues vale.

PD.
Otra vez se me adelanta Lurrezko... Me estás amargando la vida .


----------



## Lurrezko

kreiner said:


> Según H saílE sería apriscar que SÍ existe en el DRAE. Su significado, nada sorprendente, es "recoger el ganado en el aprisco". Pero si el refrán es "quien no risca, no aprisca" yo, ignorante de mí, entendería: quien no se aventura por los riscos, no consigue recoger todo el rebaño. Si esto basta para justificar la entrada de "riscar" como "arriesgar", pues vale.
> 
> PD.
> Otra vez se me adelanta Lurrezko... Me estás amargando la vida .



Rápido que es uno

Como información complementaria, si el refrán español y el catalán tuvieran un origen común, la idea aún sería más confusa, puesto que para _piscar_ (un verbo que nunca oí), el DCVB recoge: _comer a migajas, en pequeñas cantidades_.


----------



## H saílE

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Rápido que es uno
> 
> Como información complementaria, si el refrán español y el catalán tuvieran un origen común, la idea aún sería más confusa, puesto que para *piscar *(un verbo que nunca oí), el DCVB recoge: _comer a migajas, en pequeñas cantidades_.


Pues piscar no, _"pero los piscos que se zampa mi cuñao entre horas no se los brinca un garrapo".
_Pisco sí lo conozco y utilizo como sinónimo de cantidad pequeña.

Kreiner: nada más lejos de mis intenciones que ofrecer justificaciones a la RAE, que ya se v/basta sola xD


----------



## Lurrezko

H saílE said:


> Pues piscar no, _"pero los piscos que se zampa mi cuñao entre horas no se los brinca un garrapo".
> _Pisco sí lo conozco y utilizo como sinónimo de cantidad pequeña.



Pues tienes razón.

_pizco.
(De pizcar).
1. m. Porción mínima que se toma de algo.
2. m. coloq. repizco.

Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## blasita

Pues en un hilo del foro de catalán, dan este refrán y en español dicen: _Quien no arrisca, no aprisca_. Lo siento el enlace no funciona. Ahora sí: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1725254&highlight=quien+no+arrisca.


----------



## Andoush

Yo, en todo caso, me quedo con la versión de Kreiner, que está al alcance de mi intelecto : "quien no se aventura por los riscos, no consigue recoger todo el rebaño" aunque lo adaptaría un pelín y diría "quien no cabalga por las pampas, no arrea el ganado". 

Aclaro que esto último es un chiste. Lo aclaro por si algún pobre diablo consulta este hilo y decide usar "mi versión" pensando que es una expresión idiomática de origen gaucho...


----------



## blasita

Ya sólo quería decir que el premio os lo merecéis todos vosotros por vuestros conocimientos, intentos y comentarios aquí; creo que la RAE debería pagaros un sueldecito .

Gracias (sí, otra vez, ¿qué pasa? Ya os dije que soy una pesada ) a todos, y un saludo.


----------



## fititu.es

Riscar es también un andalucismo como otros muchos que pueden visitar en fititu.es

En la zona de Huelva llaman riscar a arreglarse para salir. 






blasita said:


> Acabo de recibir la respuesta (decidí al final ´recordarles´  lo de mi consulta, y yo creo que me han respondido enseguida por pesada). A ver lo que os parece (es largo, pero no creo que deba acortarlo).
> 
> 
> _En relación con su consulta, le remitimos la siguiente información:
> 
> Riscar como 'arriesgar, aventurar' es probablemente variante dialectal de arriscar, voz que figura en el diccionario académico desde Autoridades, donde se definía como 'poner en peligro, riesgo y aventura, alguna cosa o persona'. Es incorporación reciente al DRAE, de 1970, si bien no es fácil documentar este uso. Los diccionarios regionales localizan en Palencia y León varios significados relacionados con los riscos o montañas. Es curiosos que sea también en 1970 cuando se incorpora al DRAE la voz risca, 'grieta, hendidura' en Santander y 'risco, peñasco' en Andalucía, a la que el paréntesis etimológico relaciona con riscar, como también se hace en el de risco, que hasta la edición de 1970 se hacía descender del latín resecare. Se trata, por tanto, de un grupo de voces relacionadas en su etimología, forma y significado, y ello entendemos que favoreció la inclusión de riscar, que es, por otra parte, el resultado de la evolución patrimonial de resecare. En el correspondiente artículo se incluyó además la acepción que definía el uso de la voz equivalente a en uno de los escasos ejemplos de documentación textual de la palabra, el refrán Quien no risca, no prisca, que figura en el banco de datos CORDE, en dos textos paremiológicos del siglo XVI (Libro de refranes de Pedro Vallés y Refranes o proverbios en romance de Hernán Núñez). Este refrán así formulado es variante de Quien no arrisca, no aprisca (en el Diálogo de la lengua de Juan de Valdés, 1535-36) que enseña que, para conseguir lo que se apetece, es menester arriesgar algo, como decía de él el DRAE de1956.
> 
> En definitiva, a pesar de lo que indica el DRAE, riscar por arriesgar no es hoy un uso perteneciente a la lengua estándar. Es probable, no obstante, que por influencia del francés risquer o del inglés to risk, se revitalice su empleo como calco, en zonas de influencia moderna de dichas lenguas. Lamentamos no pder ahondar más en la cuestión quen os plantea, pues ello supone contravenir el sentido y normas de nuestro servicio, cuya misión es resolver dudas concretas relativas al uso normativo del español.
> 
> Reciba un cordial saludo.
> 
> __________
> 
> Real Academia Española _
> 
> 
> Hay dos cosas que yo personalmente no entiendo bien: 1) ´No es de uso perteneciente a la lengua estándar´ pero está en el DRAE. 2) No pueden ahondar más en la cuestión.  Pero debo de ser yo; lo leeré más detenidamente.
> 
> Un saludo a todos.


----------



## jorgema

Francamente, no entiendo a la Academia. O sea que 'riscar' como sinónimo de arriesgar no es de uso estándar (y a lo que parece por lo que se ha visto en todo el hilo, no es de uso en absoluto), y sin embargo en 1970 los académicos se sintieron en la necesidad de incluirlo en su diccionario. Que la palabra está relacionada con risco, y que para no dejar a esa familia de palabras incompleta, le incluyeron el verbo, pero no explican la relación con arriesgar (imagino que tuvieron en mente lo riesgoso que debe de ser aventurarse por los riscos).
Y para terminar el caso, debemos esperar a que la influencia del francés o del inglés ayuden a "*re*vitalizar" este verbo (que no parecía tener vida antes de 1970). Es decir, un calco con la venia de la Academia.


----------

